# Algae ball or moss ball



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

Java moss
Vesicularia dubyana

TAXIPHYLLUM BARBIERI

Algae balls
Cladophora aegagrophila 

I am extremely confused about the above types of 'plants'. I went to a LFS to get a algae ball or moss ball. I knew before hand they were easy to keep but when I did a search on the net, I am only able to narrow it down to this 3...

now here's questions 2 and 3...

the ball usually turns from dark green and well kempt ball to a light green and bushy one after only several days in my tank !!! why is that so?

Lastly, I tried to tie it on a wire mess with strings and left it there for 1 month... DIDNT WORK !! it just wun attached itself!! any ideas? 


-------

tank is 40 gal, with liquid dose of API leaf zone (only a 1/3 of recommended dosage) and also with SeaChem Flourish.. There are other plants in the tank, Alage is minimium with an SAE keeping it in check. No green water.

Lights : 2-3 watt per gal (cant remember exact watt) and 80000k. I keep it on for about 8 hours a day.

Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is some info on Moss balls that might help you out... http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant, Japanese Moss Balls.htm


----------



## eylk (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks for the link... now i can do more research since i know the exact species! thanks..


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Your Welcome


----------

